# Pathetic-12...pathetic again!



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Pac-12 Football Bowl Review: Shut Out -- Again


The Pac-12 has the worst 2021-22 postseason record of any FBS conference




www.si.com





0-7 in bowl games the past two years...is there any hope for the future? Oh well, at least the Utes played in the Rose Bowl. Maybe if the rest of the conference stays so pathetic, Utah will get more chances.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

USC likely gets substantially better. I think Oregon continues to build. 

Some of the bowl games I don't put much stake into since there were so many players sitting out, coaches missing, etc... Many draft eligible guys simply don't care (and you can't blame em). A few teams get up for them, others really don't. The CFP is the only exception. 

Expanding it won't change the result - the top tier teams are clearly better than everyone else. It may however expand some of the effort in bowl games. Just my .02.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok, so why is the Pathetic-12 clearly worse in these bowl games than their competition? You can't tell me that guys declaring for the draft was worse for P12 teams than other conferences. The Pathetic-12 afterall has the worst bowl game record of any conference in FBS the past two years.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

You are the type to say things like "LeChoke" huh? Lol.


Utah lost their starting QB and lost by 3 points.
Washington St lost by 3
Arizona St was missing a ton of starters on both sides, lost by 7
Oregon and Oklahoma both lost coaches - frankly Oklahoma was more talented and Oregon was on the heels of losing playoff hopes. They played soft
The Beavers just suck. Imagine the bottom teams in the SEC playing bowl games lol. It's amazing they even had one.

That context doesn't justify it, but it also doesn't really mean a whole hell of a lot. It's not that deep. If we want a real gauge we extend the playoffs, OR we have power 5 schools play more in regular season (which no one in the orgs want, except the fans would).

The real simple solution for you it sounds, is to just not watch the Pac-12.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> Ok, so why is the Pathetic-12 clearly worse in these bowl games than their competition?


The SEC was 1-5 before the New Years 6 games came around. Is 1-5 so clearly better than 0-4? 

Utah didn't look "clearly worse" than Ohio State who was their competition in the bowl game I watched. The things you heppies focus on with sports...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> The SEC was 1-5 before the New Years 6 games came around. Is 1-5 so clearly better than 0-4?
> 
> Utah didn't look "clearly worse" than Ohio State who was their competition in the bowl game I watched. The things you heppies focus on with sports...



We weren't "clearly worse" than a team most felt would be a contender in the playoff. We had our QB knocked out and were using a rotation RB as a cornerback against future NFL caliber WRs. No complaints on the Utes bowl effort here. 

I'm surprised though that it took W2U so long to post this. I expected this thread 10 days ago.



Addendum: Nationally, we got decent respect from this past season. 









The 2022 Way-Too-Early college football top 25


With the 2021 season behind us already, it's time to start breaking down what 2022 has in store.




www.espn.com


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Didn't 2 of Ohio State's top receivers opt out of that game? So they were down to 2nd and 3rd string guys...but, yeah Utah played great. They gave OSU all they could handle. It was an entertaining game for sure. But didn't Ohio State have 4 nfl-caliber players opt out. How many did Utah have? If guys like Random want to make excuses for how teams fared in bowl games...it is the teams like OSU that were in that playoff until the final weekend that lost motivation to play. But, yeah...take that moral victory. 

How many years in a row now have the Pathetic-12 missed out on the playoff? Any other power-5 conferences in a similar boat? Nationally, the Utes got decent respect from this last season; what about the pathetic-12? It's pretty clear to most that the P12 is on the bottom of the P5 rung...


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Didn't 2 of Ohio State's top receivers opt out of that game? So they were down to 2nd and 3rd string guys...but, yeah Utah played great (it wasn't just that RB that gave up all those passing yards and receiving records). They gave OSU all they could handle, but in the end, OSU dominated Utah's secondary without 2 of their top 3 recievers. It was an entertaining game for sure. But didn't Ohio State have 4 nfl-caliber players opt out. How many did Utah have? If guys like Random want to make excuses for how teams fared in bowl games...it is the teams like OSU that were in that playoff until the final weekend that lost motivation to play. But, yeah...take that moral victory.
> 
> How many years in a row now have the Pathetic-12 missed out on the playoff? Any other power-5 conferences in a similar boat? Nationally, the Utes got decent respect from this last season; what about the pathetic-12? It's pretty clear to most that the P12 is on the bottom of the P5 rung...











College Football Conference Power Rankings: 2021 Season


With the exception of the College Football Invitational Final, the bowl games are complete. Some conferences snoozed. Others excelled. Some teams were forced to back out due to COVID-19. Some teams are calling shenanigans. Some teams are using excuses for losses while others are proudly holding...




www.heartlandcollegesports.com




"Wow! This team entered the bowl season in ninth place. Perhaps that was because they get the benefit of the doubt for being considered a “Power Five Conference”. This conference was so bad, and its teams know it. Not a single victory in bowl season. The Mountain West Conference finishes the season with a winning record against the Pac-12. At this point, the Big Sky Conference might be better than the Pac-12."





__





RealTimeRPI.com College Football/NCAAF - College Football Power Rankings and Analysis, A leading sports ratings and resources community on the Internet


RealTimeRPI.com College Football: Real Time NCAA College Football/NCAAF Analysis, Rankings, Schedule, Discussion, NCAAF Forums



realtimerpi.com




Here's a better one--8th best conference behind the AAC and the MWC.









Conference Index | College Football at Sports-Reference.com


Conference Index




www.sports-reference.com




9th in this one... I guess the PAC-12 is getting lots of respect...





__





Colley's Bias Free College Football Rankings






www.colleyrankings.com




11th in this one...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> Didn't 2 of Ohio State's top receivers opt out of that game? So they were down to 2nd and 3rd string guys


Smith-Njigba (the guy that set the bowl yardage record) was their leading receiver this year. So technically, it was their 2nd and 3rd best guys that opted out, and it can easily be argued that Harrison was the equal of the guys that left. And we had a starting running back defending them at corner! 

Carry on with your rant.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Don't worry, Catherder, it's only a couple more years until he can really enjoy his Big 12 football! #closetzoob


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

That was just downright mean Vanilla.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

wyoming2utah said:


> College Football Conference Power Rankings: 2021 Season
> 
> 
> With the exception of the College Football Invitational Final, the bowl games are complete. Some conferences snoozed. Others excelled. Some teams were forced to back out due to COVID-19. Some teams are calling shenanigans. Some teams are using excuses for losses while others are proudly holding...
> ...


What are those even ranking on? If you sort by overall win pct, bowl win percentage, SRS, SOS, ranked schools, etc they are all higher. So kind of strange.

The same goofy dude who wrote your top article, which sounds exactly like YOU btw, wrote a piece saying "The Big 12 Conference is far superior to the SEC Least" about how basically Georgia was overrated. They played no one and their defense wasn't elite. Yup.. that's the case and they acidentally won the championship huh? "BYU beat Utah" yeah for the first time in 12 years.

He's a skip bayless, SAS overractor.




Many of these rankings are based on a single year of bowl games. Very short sighted.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Don't worry, Catherder, it's only a couple more years until he can really enjoy his Big 12 football! #closetzoob


The "Zoobs" will be hammered in that conference. "*GO UTES!*"


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Smith-Njigba (the guy that set the bowl yardage record) was their leading receiver this year. So technically, it was their 2nd and 3rd best guys that opted out, and it can easily be argued that Harrison was the equal of the guys that left. And we had a starting running back defending them at corner!
> 
> Carry on with your rant.


Wait a second...so, had they had those other receivers that would NOT have added to our woes in the secondary? Why did we have a starting RB at corner? injuries or opt outs? Why wasn't Clark Phillips guarding Smith-Njigba? What about up front on the D-line? How much pressure did we get on Stroud? Any? You act like all those yards were amassed against one guy. It was against the whole Ute defense. The bottom line is that they had more guys missing from their offense than Utah did from their defense. Here is a good explanation of what OSU did to Utah's secondary--not just Benard but also Lloyd and Sewell who were also exploited as good as they were all year:








Film Study: Jaxon Smith-Njigba Was the Centerpiece of Ohio State's Rose Bowl Game Plan, and He Didn't Disappoint


The sophomore receiver entered the Rose Bowl as the focal point of Ryan Day's game plan to beat Utah and left as MVP.




www.elevenwarriors.com





But whatever...go on thinking that it was just Bernard that was the problem.

But, this thread isn't about the Utes it's about the pathetic-12 conference....which truly was the worst P-5 conference in college football and arguably worse than other non P-5 conferences. Here is an article from a UCLA writer: Just How Bad Was the Pac-12 This Year?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Since you are sooo enjoying your rant about the execrable PAC -12 and the Utes, I will bite one final time. 



wyoming2utah said:


> Wait a second...so, had they had those other receivers that would NOT have added to our woes in the secondary?


No. You can only play 2-3 receivers at a time and the Buckeyes were getting maximal production out of who was out there. 

"Why did we have a starting RB at corner? injuries or opt outs?"
"The bottom line is that they had more guys missing from their offense than Utah did from their defense. "

Injuries. Bernard wasn't out there because he was better than the existing DBs. He was out there because they lost several of their rotation corners. . As far as which side had more lost, it wasn't just totals, but where the losses occurred. The Utes had a depleted secondary against arguably the best passing attack in the country. Not good. Also, Ohio St. was able to replace their losses with stud backups. (Harrison) while we had to resort to a two way player. 

"Here is a good explanation of what OSU did to Utah's secondary--not just Benard but also Lloyd and Sewell who were also exploited as good as they were all year:"

Ohio St. finished 4 in the final power ranking, Tops of non playoff teams. Coach Day is elite. Of course he would gameplan to his opponents weakness. What a shock. 

Final college football power rankings: Bowl season shakes up top 25

You act like the Buckeyes were some cupcake like, say, Alabama-Birmingham. 


Anyway, enjoy your gloat, I'm done here. Yes, the pac-12 has work to do but these things tend to be cyclical. About 10 years ago, the ACC was similarly discussed, but Clemson magically changed that. Previous to that, the Big 10 had a stretch where they were discredited.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Confirmation bias is a real thing, ya’ll.


----------

